# New to raising chickens. When to put them outside?



## ansmith10240 (May 10, 2017)

I have 4 Rhode Island Reds, 3 Barred Rocks and 4 Buff Orpingtons, they are 3 and a half weeks old. I currently have them in a brooder in the house, with a heat lamp. I finished building them a brooder outside this morning and have been thinking about putting them in there. I live in North Kansas and the forecast for the next couple of weeks is in the 70s during the day and high 40s at night. Is it okay to move them out to the brooder, I have a heat lamp setup in there for the nights. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## WVduckchick (May 10, 2017)

Usually around that time, they have enough "real" feathers, they should be fine.  And that's enough of them to huddle together for added warmth.  Make sure it is draft/wind free. 

And please be careful with your heating source, of course...


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 10, 2017)

WVduckchick said:


> Usually around that time, they have enough "real" feathers, they should be fine.  And that's enough of them to huddle together for added warmth.  Make sure it is draft/wind free.
> 
> And please be careful with your heating source, of course...


X2

You can even go so far as to brood outside from day 1 as long as you are able to safely provide supplemental heat. ...many brood in the coop,  the use of alternative hearty sources such as brooder plate or the mama heat pad ate a great way to avoid the hazards of a lamp.   When BYC is back there are some great threads on this that might help with next year's chicks for you


----------



## CTKen (May 10, 2017)

Great advice above.
Links are still active, try this - 
http://www.backyardchickens.com/newsearch?search=Brooder+to+coop


----------



## Akrnaf2 (May 11, 2017)

All they really need is a hot spot that they can converge under when cold,  a lot of free and cool space when hot,  clean water, food and the very important ventilation.


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 11, 2017)

I say..Heavens yes, put those babies outside!   I have some NN's out there that are a few weeks old.  Doing well.  In the 70's here today also.  Also 40's at night...lol..they snuggle up together and keep each other warm.


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 11, 2017)

Over on that other forum, I had a couple links to videos I took in my outdoor brooder. They had a heating pad hen and I unpacked them from their transport box straight into the brooder -- they were just a couple days old. It was about 50 and windy so I tacked a bit of plastic sheeting over the lower half of the doorway to keep the wind off while the door was open. And then it got chilly again (days in the upper 30s, nights in the upper teens) so I had to make sure their water didn't freeze. But truly, they've thrived with this setup. My favorite part is no guessing whether they're ready required. They decided as a flock to abandon their hen and move to the roost the day they turned 5 weeks.


----------



## ansmith10240 (May 11, 2017)

Dozclan12 said:


> I say..Heavens yes, put those babies outside!   I have some NN's out there that are a few weeks old.  Doing well.  In the 70's here today also.  Also 40's at night...lol..they snuggle up together and keep each other warm.



Do you use a heat source with yours as well


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 11, 2017)

I do if it's chilly out there, only in the 40's in the day, mid 30's at night.  And, they are pretty much feathered, just need those head feathers to all come in.  But like I said, it's in the 40's at night.


----------



## WVduckchick (May 12, 2017)

Dozclan12 said:


> I say..Heavens yes, put those babies outside!   I have some NN's out there that are a few weeks old.  Doing well.  In the 70's here today also.  Also 40's at night...lol..they snuggle up together and keep each other warm.





BYCDebiD said:


> Over on that other forum, I had a couple links to videos I took in my outdoor brooder. They had a heating pad hen and I unpacked them from their transport box straight into the brooder -- they were just a couple days old. It was about 50 and windy so I tacked a bit of plastic sheeting over the lower half of the doorway to keep the wind off while the door was open. And then it got chilly again (days in the upper 30s, nights in the upper teens) so I had to make sure their water didn't freeze. But truly, they've thrived with this setup. My favorite part is no guessing whether they're ready required. They decided as a flock to abandon their hen and move to the roost the day they turned 5 weeks.



My tiny serama babies from one of my hen's hatches turned 5 weeks old yesterday.  I still have some younger ones with broody mama's that haven't mastered getting into the coop at dark, so I always check for stragglers.  Last night, my serama mama was back on the outside roost with her flock, and the littles were whining for her.  I figured she knew best, but I went back out later to check, and they had gone inside where they were used to sleeping with her.  They were huddled in the corner.  All fine and dandy this morning! (it was only around 50F overnight)


----------

